# What's Haytalk worth?



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

It's not worthless according to this website.

http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/haytalk.com

How do they come up with this?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> It's not worthless according to this website.
> 
> http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/haytalk.com
> 
> How do they come up with this?


Well, this is a guess and only a guess.....my software didn't seem to like the link, but I think what may have been giving it problems was my Adblock.....it seemed to keep refreshing and could never come up with a conclusion, so based on that, I believe it's looking at the advertisement base and possibly some other criteria in combination to arrive at a figure......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It probably factors in the number of hits per month.

The more hits the more they think they can charge advertisers


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> It's not worthless according to this website.
> 
> http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/haytalk.com
> 
> How do they come up with this?


What does it say? It keeps chugging along and giving me new ads. No info tho.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> What does it say? It keeps chugging along and giving me new ads. No info tho.


same here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bonfire, tell us what price you saw....for some reason, I cannot get the link operative even by disabling adblock.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I used another web valuation site and it said $6,200.
2300? Hits per day
It also said what a advertiser could pay monthly.Or put a valuation on that.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.urlrate.com

Type in haytalk.com


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm, Its doing the same thing for me now.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd say it's worth at least $6,200, just for the comedic relief! If it ever came up for sale again, I'd be hard pressed not to throw a bid on it. I think an owner with a little more interest than just dollars might make a few upgrades and such. Ones that a large company wouldn't care about.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

To me HT, is 'priceless', someday after the hay season, I am going to put together the information regarding my hay production and how much HT helped me.

Larry


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess it's not going to work.

When I saw it, it was $2600 and some change.


----------



## j_luken (May 27, 2016)

I am suprised it is that low. With all the advise from experienced people on here, that a person can reach out to, I am suprised that it is that low.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

To members the info and expertise priceless. To investors buy as cheap as you can sell for all you can milk out of it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds like we need to pool our money, buy this site and be self governing...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Sounds like we need to pool our money, buy this site and be self governing...


Then start a commune next?


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Then start a commune next?


only if we can have some hippie girls to tend the chickens.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't we discuss something like this a while back? Pretty sure snowball was involved in it... Damn I miss him.

Anyway, who gets to be fearless leader?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

j_luken said:


> I am suprised it is that low. With all the advise from experienced people on here, that a person can reach out to, I am suprised that it is that low.


Not really, the information is free for anybody that knows how to google


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

j_luken said:


> I am suprised it is that low. With all the advise from experienced people on here, that a person can reach out to, I am suprised that it is that low.


It is not that low. These appraisals are wrong. Both times HT sold , it sold for much much more than that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

j_luken said:


> I am suprised it is that low. With all the advise from experienced people on here, that a person can reach out to, I am suprised that it is that low.


Could be because sometimes I 'short change' my two cents worth (at least I'm not also cheating using Canadian money). :lol: Don't mean to pick on the Canadian's but, it is just across the bridge from my other office (Blue Water Bridge that is), so I see the Canada license plates in the parking lot of the local Harbor Freight joint.  I got my free tape measures than I don't know what.

Back on thread, they are valuing HT, by traffic most likely and with all the beat up pickup trucks HTers probably aren't as valuable as the liberal tree huggers.

Larry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Didn't we discuss something like this a while back? Pretty sure snowball was involved in it... Damn I miss him.
> 
> Anyway, who gets to be fearless leader?


Umm... I think you just nominated yourself...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Didn't we discuss something like this a while back? Pretty sure snowball was involved in it... Damn I miss him.
> Anyway, who gets to be fearless leader?


We could get snoball to be sergeant-at-arms......bonfire you got an update on snoball? 
We could get the "hay pusher" for our sec/treasurer......she knows the value of a dollar and we all are aware of her work ethic....
I'll go ahead with my recommendations....... Moose needs to be CEO.....after all it was his idea to start the commune, I'm just not buying his move to Johannesburg.....he says the website will operate more better there, I'm not buying it 
For that reason, Ima have to nominate Ralph as CIO (that's chief information officer for you less informed  ) he can curtail all traffic (think packets) in and out of our server and block or disconnect as he sees fit.....I think he can be bought, but he ain't gonna be cheap.....
Finally I'll have to nominate myself as CFO....I'll be needin all bank account info, (both personal and business) and of course all paychecks will be directly deposited into MY account and then it will be dispersed back to you in some pittance.......
We have plenty of cabinet positions available.....haven't given much thought to those, but I'm bettin we could fill em with quality folks just like above 

Oh, btw, don't drink the kool-aid whatever you do


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> It is not that low. These appraisals are wrong. Both times HT sold , it sold for much much more than that.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That is what I was thinking.

I helped run a horse forum for several years. At that time it was the largest English speaking equine forum on the net. When it eventually sold, it was for big bucks.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> We could get snoball to be sergeant-at-arms......bonfire you got an update on snoball?
> We could get the "hay pusher" for our sec/treasurer......she knows the value of a dollar and we all are aware of her work ethic....
> I'll go ahead with my recommendations....... Moose needs to be CEO.....after all it was his idea to start the commune, I'm just not buying his move to Johannesburg.....he says the website will operate more better there, I'm not buying it
> For that reason, Ima have to nominate Ralph as CIO (that's chief information officer for you less informed  ) he can curtail all traffic (think packets) in and out of our server and block or disconnect as he sees fit.....I think he can be bought, but he ain't gonna be cheap.....
> ...


I really wish I could say snowball is doing better. He got out of the hospital after the initial surgery but has had complications since. It's mostly blood problems and bleeding. BP kept falling but that may be pain med related, idk. He was in surgery Monday much longer than was expected. Then that evening there were more complications and had to go back into surgery to stop bleeding. He's now in ICU and sedated or at least was as of last night.

His ICU nurse text me last night and said the surgeries went good. The dr. says his condition is good and improving. I think he's in Dubuque, IA or at least he was last week and the U of I Drs were calling the shots.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Man I'm really sorry to hear that news ...... I figured snowflake was nursing him back to health, but I also knew that was a tall task. I sure hope they can get it all sorted out....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

A rocketry forum that I USED to participate on very heavily was sold to some outside "web development company" by the then-current owner. The forum had been started by rocketeers, for rocketeers, and had been owned by a number of different rocket hobbyists, until the then-present owner decided to 'cash out' to the first group of scumbags that waved enough money in his face. A longtime member there, upon learning of the new owners, immediately conveyed the story of HIS experience with this same group of scumbags that had bought a forum he moderated and contributed to, a hobby forum relating to metal detecting and mineralogy, rock hunting, and things of that sort. At first they promised, "we intend to make no major changes-- it'll be the same old forum you've used and loved" and then it started, drip by drip, to change into something that was a complete PITA... wasn't long before they junked the place up with SO many ads and crap that it wouldn't hardly run, then they wanted to "sell you a subscription" to remove the ads so you could see the forum "ad-free". Then of course they started harassing the membership, claiming "sole and irrevocable rights" to everything posted there and using it any way they saw fit, regardless of the original poster's wishes. Then they wanted to charge fees for uploading pics and other files, which of course destroys the value of the forum to its members. Gradually what was a thriving rock-hunting, metal detector, and mineralogy forum turned into a ghost town as one by one members walked away and quit, because they didn't like the draconian nature of the changes and the constant dunning for money... ANY way they could think of to make a buck, they'd do... Finally the guy said he had enough and quit and walked away...

The rocket forum I mentioned has been going the same way... first the loud pronouncement "we intend to make NO changes-- same old forum you've used and loved!" Then junked it up with tons of ads that made it SO hard to load that it would crash my computer. That's when someone walked me through intalling adblock. Some suggested that they offer 'subscriptions' to do away with the ads, which the owners steadfastly said they would NEVER DO, until of course they DID do it, and junked it up with ads five times worse as an inducement to get a paid subscription-- SORRY, I DO NOT REWARD PEOPLE FOR F***ING SOMETHING UP AND THEN TRYING TO *SELL* ME THE SOLUTION!!! Then they started harassing the business owners (many of whom were paid advertisers anyway) for posting stuff in the forums about their latest offerings or new releases... driving many of them away or outright banning them for DARING to question the almighty authority of the forum owners... Awhile back there was a brou-ha-ha about posting pics-- probably floating a trial balloon about charging for uploading pics I bet-- I dunno exactly because I got sick and tired of the policies there and the overhanded moderation by a mob of jackbooted thugs that they kept around, and just got SO sick of it I up and quit COMPLETELY one day, and haven't been back. I know of the brouhaha because of the flurry of people running to other forums I DO participate on and their stories recounted there, as well as a flurry of new forums popping up, most of which are languishing or have already all but died... seems the brouhaha blew over... but the mindset is the same and I for one don't support that kind of GARBAGE.

Not *everything* has to be about money, or SHOULD even be about money, and I DESPISE scumbag groups that MAKE everything about money, especially when what they're trying to SELL was FREELY GIVEN by others to help others... Usually these "web developer groups" that buy up forums are just looking to make a cheap, easy buck off of others, nothing more...

I HOPE it doesn't come to that HERE...

Later! OL J R


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

If this site gets sold then I'm going to be seeking A LOT of private email addresses from the members. There's far too much knowledge on this site to let go to waste.

Like JR, I too hope it doesn't come to that.


----------

